# ND Tribes looking for more FAIRNESS on ND OIL & GAS Leases.



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure how many have heard about this, but some of the Tribe in Western ND are starting to cry foul and appealing to anyone who cares to listen about how they are being hosed by oil companies to drill wells on their lands. I havent heard of any of this nonsense until now.


----------



## mahmoodmahi (Aug 10, 2009)

Man, Natives really drive you nuts Chris, I really don't see how any of these cause us any problems. Hell in MN, people get bent out of shape about tribal netting on a mille lacs and leech lake, instead of just fishing on waters with better populations of fish (check out the statistics for walleyes on pool 2 of the mississippi).


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.reznetnews.org/article/fort- ... l-profits-

"Since the boom began, lease payments of more than $179 million have been paid to the tribe and its members on about half of the reservation land, tribal record show. Millions of dollars more in royalties and tax revenue are also rolling in."

That article makes it sound like things are going REALLY well. The northeastern portion of Fort Berthold is part of the Parshall Field a/k/a the most prolific oil field in the state. The Parshall Field produced 1,276,373 blue barrels of oil in February.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

"Fool me once, same on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.

" a fool and his money are soon parted"

These people are at least semi inteligent adults. They make their own decisions and if they are not capable of making good ones they should accept the consequences instead of whining about it. You can only be taken advantage of if you allow it.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

I just see this as being more than greedy. The tribes as a few have said already have the best field in the state yet still think they are somehow undercompensated for it.. And with the success one shouldnt ever here stories about how the schools and buildings in these towns need to be updated and things need to be built. No one needs to hold your hand go out and do whatever needs to be done. Its not like there is no funding for it... I think that sooner than later there will be more and more wells drilled on Reservation lands and will this stuff stop then or maybe we need the cold hard slap of reality put to them to make them realize that things could be alot worse than only getting 18.75% of the revenue off a producing land....


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Unless someone forced them to sign an agreement with the oil companies - I see no story here


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I say; get every red cent out of the oil companies that you possibly can, I don't care who you are. Do you think you're being treated fairly, by the oil companies, at the gas pump? I sure as hell do not.

Truth.
Burl


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

amen Burl!


----------



## Sam13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey...
"Since the boom began, lease payments of more than $179 million have been paid to the tribe and its members on about half of the reservation land, tribal record show. Millions of dollars more in royalties and tax revenue are also rolling in."


----------



## zihad36 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that sooner than later there will be more and more wells drilled on Reservation lands and will this stuff stop then or maybe we need the cold hard slap of reality put to them to make them realize that things could be alot worse than only getting 18.75% of the revenue off a producing land....

online bingo


----------

